# Canon EOS M10 at Canon Store



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2015)

```
The upcoming Canon EOS M10 mirrorless camera has appeared on the Canon USA estore, along with the brand new Canon EF-M 15-45mm f/3.5-6.3 IS STM kit lens. The EOS M10 will come in black, white and gray.</p>
<p><strong>About the Canon EOS M10:</strong></p>
<p>Step up to EOS camera quality in a simple and easy-to-use package! The EOS M10 camera combines a lightweight, compact design with the power and image quality EOS cameras are known for along with the versatility of interchangeable lenses. Inside is an 18.0 Megapixel CMOS (APS-C) sensor that’s paired with the DIGIC 6 Image Processor to help capture colorful, detailed videos and photos, even in low-light situations. To help expand creative opportunities, the EOS M10 is compatible with a wide range of compact EF-M lenses specially designed for EOS M series digital cameras, and the extensive range of EF* and EF-S* lenses used with Canon’s DSLR cameras. It also has easy-to-use and automatic settings like the innovative Creative Assist to simplify photo adjustments and help ensure your images are how you want them. Self Portrait mode extends that assistance to help you grab great selfies by adjusting settings that smooth skin tones and artistically blur backgrounds. If it’s too dark for a normal photo, a built-in pop-up flash lights up dark spaces. All these powerful features combine to make the EOS M10 worthy of your attention, while being conveniently wrapped in a slim, stylish camera.</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Legendary Image Quality in the Palm of Your Hand</strong>

The EOS M10 camera features a lightweight, comfortably designed body that’s easy to hold and take with you. From overseas vacations to backyard family gatherings, the EOS M10’s compact size means it can easily be on hand, without getting in the way. A built-in thumb grip also lets you grasp the body securely, while the rounded edges make holding the camera easier when recording long video clips. All this while still featuring the image quality for which Canon EOS cameras are so well known.</li>
<li><strong>Superb Detail With Minimal Noise</strong>

The 18.0 Megapixel CMOS sensor captures lots of detail with very little image noise. The sensor itself is APS-C type, which is the same size as the sensor found in Canon’s EOS Rebel series of cameras. The high resolution means you can crop the image to focus on one section, or have enough detail to print large photos to display or give to your family and friends. An ISO range of 100–12800 (expandable to 25600) lets you capture images on bright sunny beaches and darkened streets.</li>
<li><strong>Fast Focus</strong>

Life happens fast, and there’s little worse than missing out on capturing that perfect moment because the camera was too slow to focus. The EOS M10 camera uses Canon’s Hybrid CMOS AF II autofocus system, which measures up to 49 different points in an image quickly and accurately to help get it in focus. In addition, face detection and object tracking help keep the subject of your photo focused, even if they move. What’s more, the EOS M10 is compatible with all EF-M lenses, which feature an AF+MF mode that lets you easily combine the speed of autofocus with the creative flourish possible with manual focus.</li>
<li><strong>Get the Shot You Want, at Any Angle</strong>

It’s vital to see if you’ve composed the photo you want. The EOS M10 camera’s 3.0-inch touch screen has 1.04 million pixels, letting you preview images in high detail. It can pivot a full 180°, meaning you can capture a unique dog’s-eye-view of the world or flip the screen up to get that epic selfie.</li>
<li><strong>Superb Moviemaking Made Easy</strong>

The EOS M10 camera can capture 1920×1080 Full HD video at frame rates of both 24p and 30p, and can record in MP4 format for easy sharing online.</li>
<li><strong>Moviemaking Made Easy with Manual Movie Control</strong>

The EOS M10 camera is a fine moviemaking tool. With touch-activated AF and a number of manual controls available, it’s easy to make intuitive setting adjustments silently and on the fly using the EOS M10’s dials and touch operations.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Included in the box:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>EOS M10 BODY (Black)</li>
<li>EF-M 15-45mm IS STM (Silver)</li>
<li>Lens Cap E-49</li>
<li>Lens Dust Cap EB</li>
<li>Camera Cover R-F-4</li>
<li>Strap EM-200DB</li>
<li>Battery Charger LC-E12</li>
<li>Battery Pack LP-E12</li>
<li>Terminal Cover</li>
<li>Interface Cable</li>
</ul>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-4 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-4 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-4 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-4' class='gallery galleryid-22830 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_1_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_1_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38018_1_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_2_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_2_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38018_2_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_5_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_5_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38018_5_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_6_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_6_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38018_6_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_3_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_3_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38018_3_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_7_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38018_7_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38018_7_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_1_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_1_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38030_1_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_2_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_2_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38030_2_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_6_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_6_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38030_6_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_5_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_5_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38030_5_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_3_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38030_3_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38030_3_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_1_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_1_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38019_1_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" /><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_2_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_2_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38019_2_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_6_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_6_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38019_6_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_5_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_5_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38019_5_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_3_xl.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/38019_3_xl-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="38019_3_xl" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## Khufu (Oct 11, 2015)

Is it or is it not a mic jack on the "stage right" hand side?!...

Also, Hybrid CMOS AF II, this is Canon's best 18mp APS-C sensor, as find in the EOS M2 and SL1/100D, which is fantastic!


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 11, 2015)

whats the price for kit and body only?


----------



## crashpc (Oct 11, 2015)

Well, so it IS that old sensor, haha!
Sheesh Canon, do something, there is no serious body for upgrade, no small body for real upgrade. What do I do with all these M lenses? It seems there is too much of these for cameras you provide.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 11, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with these recent 18mp sensors? I'm just wondering if they are identical to the old 7D I sensor, or if there have been improvements.


----------



## crashpc (Oct 11, 2015)

If it is the same as the last one (18Mpx), there is slight improvement, but it´s absolutely not worth to upgrade from the oldest one. The difference is nil.


----------



## aroo (Oct 11, 2015)

I got the M during the fire sale and loved it. Then it was stolen and I need a replacement. I'm definitely going to get this M10. Wish it came with the 22mm.

Touch-to-focus for video on the 70D is supremely helpful, I hope the M10 gets similar results.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 11, 2015)

"What’s more, the EOS M10 is compatible with all EF-M lenses, which feature an AF+MF mode"

what's that supposed to mean? Is the M10 not compatible with all EF-M lenses [5 by now, including new 15-45]? Does any of those 5 lenses not feature an AF-MF mode? Or is Canon referring to new, yet to be announced "AF-only" EF-M lenses?

Confused ???


----------



## nightscape123 (Oct 11, 2015)

I guess this is canon's attempt at getting people to move upmarket from P&S cameras to interchangeable lens cameras without much else changing. Makes sense, canon has a very strong showing for lenses, they want/need more people to buy them. 

I just wish they would do SOMETHING, anything really to catch up camera wise.


----------



## crashpc (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes. M10 with kit lens would be cheaper than G7X, both at regular prices. With good marketing and reviews, it could really lure many P&S shooters. Damn, if this cam was here five years ago...


----------



## erjlphoto (Oct 11, 2015)

Am guessing that it does not have the touch screen interface sine it is not listed in the specs?


----------



## Etienne (Oct 11, 2015)

aroo said:


> I got the M during the fire sale and loved it. Then it was stolen and I need a replacement. I'm definitely going to get this M10. Wish it came with the 22mm.
> 
> Touch-to-focus for video on the 70D is supremely helpful, I hope the M10 gets similar results.



The M10 does NOT have DPAF ... AF will not perform anything like the 70D, which does have DPAF.


----------



## Nininini (Oct 11, 2015)

At $600 it's more expensive than a Sony A6000 which is $500 on Amazon right now. 

And even with it's higher price, the Canon doesn't have a viewfinder, doesn't have a hotshoe, it has a slower kit lens, and only has 18MP.

Sorry, but what is Canon thinking?


----------



## mpphoto (Oct 11, 2015)

I was excited about Canon having a new mirrorless model, but now that I take a closer look, I am not as excited. It looks like the M10 is more of a consumer offering than pro-sumer. No mode dial, no hotshoe; the M3 has both of those features. I'm not sure what the point of the M10 is, unless it's supposed to be a a basic inexpensive entry-level mirrorless model.


----------



## TeT (Oct 11, 2015)

the sensor is fine... especially if you are coming from P&S. Sensor will not be what makes or kills the deal on this camera. Price function and AF will determine how high up the user chain it gets bought... No hotshoe might be a killer for some...


----------



## crashpc (Oct 11, 2015)

TeT: yes, it seems Canon presents it exactly like that. For people coming from P&S... "hello?! we have a big sensor for ya! You´ll finally clean images, unlike to what you have with your P&S or cellphone" 
But for more mature users, it seems it adds nothing.
Good lenses, no good bodies.


----------



## tomscott (Oct 11, 2015)

This camera isn't designed for 90% of people on this forum which equate to probably <10% of sales. For a consumer it looks nice, has a big sensor and has a flippy selfy touch screen, very simple controls... if I showed my GF this she would love it! 

As a B or C camera it would be fine or as a travel companion with a good set up give it to your loved ones get good quality etc

This always happens when a non pro-sumer camera is released. Look at the positives Canon sees a future in the M market and a pro-sumer camera is probably not too far away.

Get a grip people stop panicking.


----------



## crashpc (Oct 11, 2015)

You´re about right. That´s what turns the business on, that´s where volumes are. Hope for more enthusiasts product release restored


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 11, 2015)

tomscott said:


> This camera isn't designed for 90% of people on this forum which equate to probably <10% of sales.
> ...
> Get a grip people stop panicking.



Nobody is panicking. Except Canon really should be with offerings like these at the prices they want to charge for them. ;D

I disagree with your first sentence. I believe ppeople like us here on this forum account for 90% of Canon's (imaging gear) revenue. All those happy snappers could purchase boatloads of 199,- dwarf-sensor cameras, but they don't any longer. And most of them will not buy M10's at 699


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 11, 2015)

erjlphoto said:


> Am guessing that it does not have the touch screen interface sine it is not listed in the specs?



"The EOS M10 camera’s 3.0-inch *touch screen *has 1.04 million pixels, ..."
Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com#ixzz3oI3GMGvc


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> tomscott said:
> 
> 
> > This camera isn't designed for 90% of people on this forum which equate to probably <10% of sales.
> ...


I read somewhere that 95 percent of Canon's DSLR sales was rebels, and of those sales, very few people ever bought another lens. When they announced sales of their 100 millionth EOS camera, the sales of EOS lenses was at 130 million.... factor in kits with two lenses and that seems to agree....

The M10 is not aimed at higher end users, it is aimed at the P/S crowd that they are afraid they will loose to smartphones....


----------



## Tinky (Oct 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> "What’s more, the EOS M10 is compatible with all EF-M lenses, which feature an AF+MF mode"
> 
> what's that supposed to mean? Is the M10 not compatible with all EF-M lenses [5 by now, including new 15-45]? Does any of those 5 lenses not feature an AF-MF mode? Or is Canon referring to new, yet to be announced "AF-only" EF-M lenses?
> 
> Confused ???



I think the second comma is key. Without it the reading may be that it only works with select lenses, with it, it reads, to me at least, as all ef-m lenses have AF+MF mode.. they are all STM as well, these two points may well be related. 

In practice I rarely use the AF-MF function.. the mf ring is so narrow, and unless you have magic lantern installed or zebra as standard (M3), accurate focus with the screen is a little tricky.

I have two x M1's. 1 dedicated for video with ML, one for stills without.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 11, 2015)

AvTvM said:


> "What’s more, the EOS M10 is compatible with all EF-M lenses, which feature an AF+MF mode"
> 
> what's that supposed to mean? Is the M10 not compatible with all EF-M lenses [5 by now, including new 15-45]? Does any of those 5 lenses not feature an AF-MF mode? Or is Canon referring to new, yet to be announced "AF-only" EF-M lenses?
> 
> Confused ???



You stopped reading too early. 

_What’s more, the EOS M10 is compatible with all EF-M lenses, which feature an AF+MF mode that lets you easily combine the speed of autofocus with the creative flourish possible with manual focus._

They're highlighting the creative potential the focus mode, such as it is...


----------



## Act444 (Oct 11, 2015)

Was somewhat excited until I saw the price. $600?? Isn't the M3 going for $680 or something? Not much of a price gap there (considering the feature sets), something doesn't look right. I would have expected $500, perhaps $550 max.

Edit: Nevermind, went to the Canon store and it seems like $680 is actually the _body only_ price for the M3. Kitted with the 18-55 it's actually 800. (!) Seems like there's a slight discount on it now though so it's now $579. So...I suppose $600 for the M10/15-45 isn't so out of line after all. Still - IMHO, a bit high. Will the M10 be available body-only as well?


----------



## Khufu (Oct 11, 2015)

unfocused said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these recent 18mp sensors? I'm just wondering if they are identical to the old 7D I sensor, or if there have been improvements.



Canon managed to keep tweaking these things for better results, with the 7D actually being considered the "least good", and the Hybrid AF II is much improved! It's been used in e SL1/100D but NOT the 700D or which ever model was announced at the same time, and it's in the EOS M2 and I love it  they're your two cameras with this Sensor so far, if you want to look further into its performance!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 11, 2015)

No viewfinder is disappointing. Not that I plan to replace the original M as my point and shoot, which I got with 22 pancake lens for $250 during the aforementioned fire sale. Maybe if this body is lighter than M (I assume it is) and it was available body only for $200 I might consider it.


----------



## Nininini (Oct 12, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> The M10 is not aimed at higher end users, it is aimed at the P/S crowd that they are afraid they will loose to smartphones....



That would make sense if it was $400, but it's $600, more expensive than a Sony A6000, that's more than people using P&S are willing to spend.

And plenty of P&S nowadays have a viewfinder and mode dial, this does not.

I mean, for crying out loud, my $300 Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ71 P&S has a mode dial and viewfinder. 

Canon didn't have any $1 plastic dials laying around to put on this $600 camera? Jesus.

And the funniest thing is, with f/6.3 at the long end for the kit lens...there are actually several P&S that will gather more light, even with a smaller sensor.


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 12, 2015)

Nininini said:


> At $600 it's more expensive than a Sony A6000 which is $500 on Amazon right now.
> 
> And even with it's higher price, the Canon doesn't have a viewfinder, doesn't have a hotshoe, it has a slower kit lens, and only has 18MP.
> 
> Sorry, but what is Canon thinking?



Actually the Sony A6000 with 16-55mm lens on amazon is $648 right now and only because Sony is offering a $150 discount on them at the moment. Retail is $799. The M3 with 18-55mm lens is $699 on Amazon right now which usually retails for $799. So the M10 with 15-45mm lens being $600 retail isn't a big deal as it will most likely drop by $100 within 2 months of release to help get more people on board with the EF-M system.


----------



## MickDK (Oct 12, 2015)

"Legendary Image Quality" - man, that gave me a good laugh


----------



## Sibir Lupus (Oct 12, 2015)

Hmm, the M10 looks like a nice beginner M but in some ways isn't as good as the M2. $600 retail price is okay as it will most likely drop soon after release on sites like Amazon. I'll snatch up one of those 15-45mm lenses once they hit $250 .


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 12, 2015)

MickDK said:


> "Legendary Image Quality" - man, that gave me a good laugh


When you compare the image quality of T2i, with the APS-C cameras available in 2010, one can say that this was legendary. : Obviously, an identical sensor (improved) does not seem a big deal in 2015. :-X


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 12, 2015)

@Tinky & Neuro: thanks for the clarification. So M10 can AF+MF with all current EF-M lenses.

To me MF is irrelevant, never use it. given the choice i'd actually prefer pure AF lenses, especially if in exchange for a focus ring they were a bit more compact, more sturdy, better wheathersraled and mower price ... Or same price if Canon would use the funds to ginally bring a kick-ass M4 with decent AF.


----------



## eninja (Oct 12, 2015)

mpphoto said:


> I was excited about Canon having a new mirrorless model, but now that I take a closer look, I am not as excited. It looks like the M10 is more of a consumer offering than pro-sumer. No mode dial, no hotshoe; the M3 has both of those features. I'm not sure what the point of the M10 is, unless it's supposed to be a a basic inexpensive entry-level mirrorless model.



I believe its about doing business, when you do business you want to get all tyoes of big market, cutting unneccessary things will bring bigger profit plus quality to the target consumers. Then you say, genious Canon. While doing this, maximize resources. No need to R&D from scratch. its a money maker.


----------



## Deleted member 375103 (Oct 12, 2015)

I found the link of the M10 on the canon store, but the price was unavailable, and there were some missing images on the page. Was it placed on the store too soon?

I just hope its under $500, any price above it won't look great at all.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 12, 2015)

The image quality is great I'm sure. But "legendary"?

Holy crap.

The 5div iq must surely be "of ancient lore" when it comes out.

And the next 1D's is will be "fabled".

Sorry. Canon's copy writer made me giggle.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Shake Junt said:


> I found the link of the M10 on the canon store, but the price was unavailable, and there were some missing images on the page. Was it placed on the store too soon?
> 
> I just hope its under $500, any price above it won't look great at all.



Price looks to be $599 with the new kit lens.


----------



## lw (Oct 12, 2015)

If Canon UK, stick to their usual pricing strategy of late then the M10 kit will launch at around $599/1.5+20%VAT = £479

With the M3 kit currently available in stores at £449, then there is a distinct possibility that the 'entry level' M10 will cost at least the same or even more than the M3 

That may be OK when newer models bring newer features that even an existing but higher level model lacks, but in this case it seems there are none.

Also, given Canon UK have still not released a body only version of the M3 it also seems likely that in the UK if you want a M3 with a 15-45 lens, then you will have to buy the M3+18-55 kit and then buy the 15-45 on top :


----------



## SeppOz (Oct 12, 2015)

Bit Curious about the autofocus system. Specs at the start state:
M10: Hybrid CMOS AF II ... measures up to *49* different points
M2: Hybrid CMOS AF II 31 points
100D: Hybrid CMOS AF II; one review says 31 points, but not sure if this is true.
M3: Hybrid CMOS AF III *49* points (2EV min though - others have 1EV)
While this is not the sort of camera I would buy (as I already have the other Ms), I am curious if Canon has improved the AF system compared to earlier models.


----------



## jasny (Oct 12, 2015)

SeppOz said:


> Bit Curious about the autofocus system. Specs at the start state:
> M10: Hybrid CMOS AF II ... measures up to *49* different points
> M2: Hybrid CMOS AF II 31 points
> 100D: Hybrid CMOS AF II; one review says 31 points, but not sure if this is true.
> ...



DiGIC 6 (M3, M10) can calculate AF for more points than DiGIC 5 (M, M2 , 100D).


----------



## Radiating (Oct 12, 2015)

Nininini said:


> At $600 it's more expensive than a Sony A6000 which is $500 on Amazon right now.
> 
> And even with it's higher price, the Canon doesn't have a viewfinder, doesn't have a hotshoe, it has a slower kit lens, and only has 18MP.
> 
> Sorry, but what is Canon thinking?



A camera that you can buy for $400 with kit lens on sale likely.


----------



## Tinky (Oct 12, 2015)

lw said:


> If Canon UK, stick to their usual pricing strategy of late then the M10 kit will launch at around $599/1.5+20%VAT = £479
> 
> With the M3 kit currently available in stores at £449, then there is a distinct possibility that the 'entry level' M10 will cost at least the same or even more than the M3
> 
> ...



Have Canon Uk confirmed that they will be selling the m10?

Canon haven't ever officially sold a body only of the M or M3, and didn't officially sell the m2.

A smart addition may be an M3 body + adaptor + evf...

l


----------



## lw (Oct 13, 2015)

Tinky said:


> lw said:
> 
> 
> > If Canon UK, stick to their usual pricing strategy of late then the M10 kit will launch at around $599/1.5+20%VAT = £479
> ...



Yes. And it is cheaper than their normal conversion rate.
£309 body only
£399 kit


----------



## gggplaya (Oct 13, 2015)

Nininini said:


> At $600 it's more expensive than a Sony A6000 which is $500 on Amazon right now.
> 
> And even with it's higher price, the Canon doesn't have a viewfinder, doesn't have a hotshoe, it has a slower kit lens, and only has 18MP.
> 
> Sorry, but what is Canon thinking?



Actually, this competes more with sony's A5100 which has the same sensor and focus system of the A6000 but no viewfinder and a slimmer flip screen body. The A5100 is $400, while the M10 is a rebadged M2 with a sensor from 2 generations ago at $600. 

Seriously canon???


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 13, 2015)

gggplaya said:


> Nininini said:
> 
> 
> > At $600 it's more expensive than a Sony A6000 which is $500 on Amazon right now.
> ...



A5100 is body only at 400, 550 with lens (Amazon). M10 is kit only.


----------

